# 'The 13th Day of Christmas'



## Robert M. Blevins (Aug 25, 2006)

Adventure Books of Seattle is releasing *'The 13th Day of Christmas,'* on August 27.

This exciting science-fiction novel will be available in six-by-nine paperback, eBook, and hardback with dust cover.

Details, images, and the interesting backstory behind the book are available at Adventure Books Coming Attractions.


----------

